

Ask HN: New site feedback ('ideas for things to do' - using RoR, EC2, AJAX, CC, API, etc) - spxdcz
http://smynx.com

======
thomasswift
I really dig the the design of the site, the logo is pretty rad.

The one thing I noticed is how Y looks like a hand and is giving the "two
finger salute" to the little guy flying in the parachute, it made me chuckle,
but no one will really notice :) see: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_sign>

EDIT:(your site has something about a UK business, so you're probably familiar
with it, I'll leave the link for others)

------
spxdcz
Ta!

Yeah, the logo (and most of the design, in fact) was done by an amazing
Russian design company: <http://www.turbomilk.com> \- I think they added the
'v sign' to make it more playful!

------
tstegart
That design rocks. Curious, how did you get in touch with a Russian company,
and how was it working with them?

~~~
spxdcz
I think I was looking through a flickr group of 'great web design' or
something similar (e.g. <http://flickr.com/groups/webdesign-inspiration/>) and
found their site mentioned on it. We got in touch, and it went from there.

We found it a pleasure to work with them. I should point out that it wasn't a
case of cost - there wasn't _that_ much difference between them and companies
based in the UK/US - the choice was purely down to their creativity.

We communicated throughout the project via Basecamp, and found they very
quickly got 'what we meant' when we asked for changes or things to be done in
certain ways. We've worked with tens of design agencies over the last 10 years
(mostly face-to-face), and turbomilk were probably one of the easiest we've
worked with! It helps that they seem to be nice guys too, who genuinely love
design. I think you get a sense of that from their website.

